# Loddington culvert, Leicestershire, Jul13



## The Wombat (Jul 16, 2013)

*After a bit of research & 2 surveys; persistence finally paid off, and found this crumbling old culvert buried in the undergrowth. Much longer and darker than we expected, it has a few changes of brickwork, and several track drainage pipes clogged with what I assume to be limescale. Was nice to get some relief from the heat, but with the water levels low, the midges were horrible.

The GNR & LNWR joint railway line ran from Nottingham (or Newark), via Melton Mowbray, and on to Market Harborough & Northampton, built around 1879. Passenger services were only around six per day in each direction, although it was more heavily used by goods traffic. The line ran on a high embankment passing Loddington, requiring the existing tributary of the Eye Brook to be culverted under the line. Further on down the line, the main river, the Eye brook presented an engineering challenge where an impressive 14 arch viaduct was built across the valley, sadly demolished in 2001. After East Norton station, the line went through a 444 yard long tunnel, before continuing on to Hallaton. (see my previous report on East Norton tunnel)

The line closed to regular passenger services in 1953, and finally to goods trains in 1964. This line was one of the pre Beeching cuts, and has been derelict for 50 years, so it has seen better days.

Good to be back out on an explore with King Mongoose.*







crumbling brickwork






























another limescale built up drain pipe




















this one looks hideous










north portal



thanks for looking!


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 16, 2013)

Some nice well lit shots there...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazing limescale,great photos.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 20, 2013)

thanks for the comments guys!!


----------



## Infraredd (Jul 26, 2013)

Love all the shapes & colours of the precipitations


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 26, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> Love all the shapes & colours of the precipitations



Thankyou! 
There was some pretty cool stuff in there, a good find


----------



## whitelaw (Jul 27, 2013)

Beautifully done. Thank you


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 28, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> Beautifully done. Thank you



Thanks!Appreciate that


----------



## Ace5150 (Jul 28, 2013)

You're braver than me! The thought of rats terrify me!
Good work, fella


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 7, 2013)

Ace5150 said:


> You're braver than me! The thought of rats terrify me!
> Good work, fella



Thanks Ace 
Fortunatley didnt see any of the horrid critters!


----------

